# Canadians are losing their religious freedoms, is America next?



## 6915THESS (Jan 1, 2018)

Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.

While Americans are fixated on President Trump and his administration, watching everything he does and says, one issue that many Americans don’t pay much attention to, is religious liberty and what it means to Americans.

How often Americans pay attention to events or news stories in other nations is unknown, but when it comes to Canada, Americans may watch an occasional sporting event, but what many haven't paid attention to, is the erosion of religious liberty in Canada and the question is, is America next?

Emilie Kao of the Daily Signal reported on Thursday (Dec. 28) that Canadians are facing the dilemma of religious liberty discrimination.

Although the nation was founded on the indication of religious pluralism, which in Quebec, Canada, Catholics were once allowed to engage their faith without inference, now seems to not matter anymore as we head into 2018.

More... Canadians are losing their religious freedoms, is America next?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 1, 2018)

6915THESS said:


> Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> 
> While Americans are fixated on President Trump and his administration, watching everything he does and says, one issue that many Americans don’t pay much attention to, is religious liberty and what it means to Americans.
> 
> ...


I doubt we are next. Of course you will always have totalitarian states like New York and California and Illinois etc that pass illegal state laws but it eventually works its way to the SC and gets overturned especially once Kennedy retires or dies and Ginsburg dies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 1, 2018)

Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.


Blind or dumb which is it?
In November, Christian parents in Alberta, Canada were barred from attempting to adopt a child. Why? According to the government, their Christian views about sexuality were not compatible with the Alberta government’s so-called “bureaucrat position” in which the government asserted that the Christian couple’s Christian beliefs that having an intimate relationship are not allowed until that person is married, did not create a protected, beneficial, loving, and inclusive home.

Then in June, Ontario enacted a law, (once again, government intervention) that will allow state agencies to use their authority to block religious liberty minded-families from adopting or even foster any child if the parents refused to encourage the child from switching their gender individuality.


If the parents refused to allow their child to do that, then as far as the government of Ontario is concerned, that denial equates to, yes you guessed it, “child abuse.”


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 1, 2018)

Odium said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.
> ...


Where is the oppression ? They are just protecting kids from oddballs.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 1, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Go play with yourself in mommies basement boy. Such stupidity deserves no response.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 26, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.



Christians aren’t bring oppressed in Canada. It’s the religious wing whack jobs who aren’t being allowed to adopt that are crying discrimination.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 26, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.
> ...


If your beliefs make you hate certain sections of society then you should be excluded from that society.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 26, 2018)

Christian conservatives are trying hard to make their beliefs law. They are the number one threat to free religion in the United States.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 26, 2018)

The so-called Christians who profess hatred of gays are not being allowed to adopt. This is an infringement of their religious freedom.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 26, 2018)

Odium said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You’re the idiot here. What happens if the adopted child isn’t straight. Are the “Christians” going to send him for gay conversion therapy because he/she is gay.

Young gays from “Christian” homes are abused in various ways. Told they’re evil and “sinners” just for having gay thoughts. Often they’re disowned.The suicide rate is high.

The government is doing these kids a favour keeping sickos who think they can pray the gay away.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 11, 2018)

6915THESS said:


> Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> 
> While Americans are fixated on President Trump and his administration, watching everything he does and says, one issue that many Americans don’t pay much attention to, is religious liberty and what it means to Americans.
> 
> ...


The last I recall, Islam is flourishing quite well and being protected in the schools.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 12, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> 6915THESS said:
> 
> 
> > Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> ...



A few weeks ago 4 young friends saved a woman being attacked and saved her life. The kids were being interviewed about what happened:  one kid was black, one was white, one was Indian heritage, and one Chinese.  These kids all hung out together all the time. 

That’s the difference between the US and Canada. You separate people. The poor live in ghettos.  There are black neighbourhoods, white gated communities. We don’t. On our street in Toronto there were black families, white families, Chinese, and African. 

In Canada, we have pride in our heritage, but we help our neighbours.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 12, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Excluded how?


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 12, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > 6915THESS said:
> ...


We don't separate them, they separate themselves.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



You mean those threatening letters non-whites get when they move into white neighbourhoods are meant to be BBQ invitations?


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 12, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


No, I mean whites going house hunting and soon as they see a black face they decide to live somewhere else.
I mean blacks moving into an area and turning it into a crime infested crime zone and chasing the white folks away. East St. Louis is a prime example of that.
I mean Chinese moving in and purposely moving into areas already filled with Chinese.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 13, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > 6915THESS said:
> ...


Even though I'm a loner (sociopath), if my neighbor asks for some physical assistance, I will assist then walk away.  If I see the neighbor get seriously hurt, I will call for an ambulance and try to prevent further injury, then leave when the ambulance arrives and if I see a possible crime unfolding at a neighbor's residence, I will call the cops.  That's the extent of my "helping" the neighbors.  I don't want to know them and don't want to socialize with them, regardless of whether they are white, black, Asian, Hispanic, or native-American and thus don't care who they are when they move into the neighborhood.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 13, 2018)

6915THESS said:


> Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> 
> While Americans are fixated on President Trump and his administration, watching everything he does and says, one issue that many Americans don’t pay much attention to, is religious liberty and what it means to Americans.
> 
> ...


When I was growing up Christianity was all about love.
Republicans have made it all about hate, racism and greed.
Pitiful
Just pitiful.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 13, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> You’re the idiot here. What happens if the adopted child isn’t straight. Are the “Christians” going to send him for gay conversion therapy because he/she is gay.
> 
> Young gays from “Christian” homes are abused in various ways. Told they’re evil and “sinners” just for having gay thoughts. Often they’re disowned.The suicide rate is high.
> 
> The government is doing these kids a favour keeping sickos who think they can pray the gay away.



Are you in favor of encouraging kids to have lots of premarital sex and have prepubescent sex change operations?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 13, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the idiot here. What happens if the adopted child isn’t straight. Are the “Christians” going to send him for gay conversion therapy because he/she is gay.
> ...


Like Republican Roy Moore?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



In Toronto there are three Chinatowns, College Street West is the Italian area, the Danforth is Greektown, Little India is Gerard Street East, Eglinton/Bathurst is the Jewish area. But these areas aren’t exclusive or segregated. Lots of non-Asians live in and around the various Chinatowns. The neighbourhoods do give comfort to new immigrants, helping them to transition to life in Canada. 

We lived near between the Broadview Ave. Chinatown, and Little India. These neighbourhoods aren’t exclusively Chinese or Indian. Our public school was about 50% Asian - mostly Chinese and Vietnamese, with a smattering of Koreans and Thais, 25% black or mixed race, and 25% white. 

My grandsons’ school was mostly Asians and whites - about 50/50. Very few blacks. My daughter lived near the Spadina Ave.  Chinatown. 

If a black family moves into the neighbourhood, we welcome them and no one moves.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No, they are giving kids to oddballs. You just don't like children, do you?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> The so-called Christians who profess hatred of gays are not being allowed to adopt. This is an infringement of their religious freedom.


Christianity says "hate the sin, not the sinner". Try again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant see in the article where Christians are being oppressed in Canada.


That’s because they’re not.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 17, 2018)

“Canadians are losing their religious freedoms, is America next?”

False comparison fallacy.

Canada is a democracy, the United States a Constitutional Republic.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The so-called Christians who profess hatred of gays are not being allowed to adopt. This is an infringement of their religious freedom.
> ...



These so-called Christians can’t seem to distinguish between the two. Jesus said “Let he who is without sin among you, throw the first stone”. 

Jesus hung out with lepers, adulterers and other sinners, even as his Disciples and others tried to get him to steer clear.

This piece sums up my feelings. I have never believed being gay is a sin because God made gays and He doesn’t make mistakes, so unlike the pastor who wrote this, I have never had to come to terms with my bigotry as this man has. 

Why I Can't Say 'Love the Sinner/Hate the Sin' Anymore | HuffPost


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 17, 2018)

deanrd said:


> 6915THESS said:
> 
> 
> > Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> ...



Actually the Democratic Party has become about hating Christians


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...





Dragonlady said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Get Real.
Canada is one of the whitest countries on the planet.
America is much more integrated than Canada.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2018)

You will be allowed only ONE religion.

You will love Big Brother.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > 6915THESS said:
> ...



This is the kind of dumb divisive lies we’ve come to expect from you Russian trolls. 

Most liberals are Christians, but unlike right-wing Christian evangelicals, we do not try to force our political parties to inflict Christians SHaria law on the rest of us.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Feb 22, 2018)

6915THESS said:


> Makes one wonder where we will be in 20 years.
> 
> While Americans are fixated on President Trump and his administration, watching everything he does and says, one issue that many Americans don’t pay much attention to, is religious liberty and what it means to Americans.
> 
> ...



All will be ok because we have new religions being forced on Canada today to take the place of Christianity. They call a couple of them Islam and Sikhism.


----------

